# plural de lápis?



## araceli

Oi pessoal:
Acabei de encontrar esta página, acho que é muito boa:
http://ciberduvidas.sapo.pt
Tenho una dúvida: ali dizem que o plural de lápis é lápis.
E assim também no Brasil?
(Obrigada por corregir os meus erros.)
Tchau


----------



## Lems

araceli said:
			
		

> Oi pessoal:
> Acabei de encontrar esta página, acho que é muito boa:
> http://ciberduvidas.sapo.pt
> Tenho una uma dúvida: ali dizem que o plural de lápis é lápis.
> E É assim também no Brasil?
> (Obrigada por corregir corrigir os meus erros.)
> Tchau



Sim, Araceli, é exatamente igual. 

Boa dica essa do site. Vou procurar outros similares no Brasil.  

Fiz uma pequenas correções no seu texto, se me permite...

Um abraço


Lems

________________________
Gracias por sus correcciones.
I appreciate any correction.


----------



## araceli

Oi Lems:
Obrigada pela resposta e correções.
Tinha dúvidas com a tilde nas maiúsculas.
Tchau


----------



## Silvia

This is funny. Lapis, isn't it an Italian word?


----------



## araceli

silviap said:
			
		

> This is funny. Lapis, isn't it an Italian word?


Hello silviap:
...and what's the plural of "lapis" in Italian? By the way...


----------



## Lems

silviap said:
			
		

> This is funny. Lapis, isn't it an Italian word?



We have the same Latin root, don't we? 

Silvia, you sent me to an etymologic dictionary…    

In Latin it means stone. The lapis are made with graphite, a kind of stone then.    

Hope this helps.

Lems

________________________
Agradeço por suas correções.
I appreciate any correction.


----------



## Silvia

Lapis is indeclinable. And we have a word in common, yes   

But Italian is the only direct descendant of the Latin language


----------



## cuchuflete

Lems, amigo,  olha:  





> Fiz uma*s* pequenas correções no seu texto, se me permite..


----------



## cuchuflete

silviap said:
			
		

> Lapis is indeclinable. And we have a word in common, yes
> 
> But Italian is the only direct descendant of the Latin language



Ehem!  I thought that the only thing indeclinable was a dinner invitation from a garota ou ragazza.

Silvia has been trying to convince people that Catalan and Valencian are Italian dialects.  Next I imagine she will claim that Spaghetti is an Italian invention.

There is only one way to deal with this....whatever she says, we just nod our heads and say, "Naturalmente, a senhora tem razão."  ¿legal?

Abraços,
Cuxu


----------



## Silvia

> Silvia has been trying to convince people that Catalan and Valencian are Italian dialects.


 I NEVER SAID THEY ARE ITALIAN DIALECTS!

And you are free to believe Italian is not the most lineal descendant of Latin.


----------



## Lems

cuchufléte said:
			
		

> Lems, amigo,  olha:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fiz umas pequenas correções no seu texto, se me permite..
Click to expand...


Obrigado Cuchu!   

Lems

________________________
Agradeço por suas correções.
I appreciate any correction.


----------



## Lems

araceli said:
			
		

> Oi Lems:
> Obrigada pela resposta e correções.
> Tinha dúvidas com a tilde nas maiúsculas.
> Tchau



Oi Araceli

Em português não se diz "tilde" mas acento. Diz-se *til * somente para o acento *~*. 

Um abraço

Lems

________________________
Agradeço por suas correções.
I appreciate any correction.


----------



## Lems

cuchufléte said:
			
		

> "Naturalmente, a senhora tem razão."  ¿legal?
> 
> Abraços,
> Cuxu



Caro Cuxu

Em português *lamentavelmente * não se utiliza o recurso dos pontos de interrogação e exclamação no início da frase como em espanhol. Eu particularmente acho que esse recurso auxilia na leitura porque já se inicia a frase com a entonação apropriada. O esperanto sabiamente emprestou essa forma do castelhano.

Abraços

Lems

________________________
Agradeço por suas correções.
I appreciate any correction.


----------



## Hikaru Matsuyama

Some useful discussion we had here, I'm glad. 

So,
singular --> lápis
plural --> lápis
 
I was wandering when I first started to study portuguese language, _why, every single word has a gender, it's just tiring to recall which one is masculino and which one is feminino. _^_^ 
But, I do understand now why they are essential. 
 
i.e.
o lápis --> a pencil
os lápis --> pencils.
 
Otherwise, there'd be troubles, right.  such as indistinguishable sentences, Lost in Translation situations etcetra...
 
P.S.
But still it is very troublesome to remember all of those words' genders, especially when there is nothing similar in your own native language. ^^ It will take a whole lifeline to master this language, but it is enjoyable at the same time.


----------



## Vanda

o lápis --> a  the pencil
os lápis --> pencils.



Don't worry. You won't memorize all irregular ones. Just check them up on a monolingual dictionary till you get familiarized with those words.

clique


----------



## Hikaru Matsuyama

Vanda said:


> o lápis --> a  the pencil
> os lápis --> pencils.



Muito obrigado pelo correção, Senhora Vanda. ^_^




Vanda said:


> Don't worry. You won't memorize all irregular ones. Just check them up on a monolingual dictionary till you get familiarized with those words.





Vanda said:


> clique


E obrigado pelo link.


----------



## Marzelo

Hikaru Matsuyama said:


> I was wandering when I first started to study portuguese language, _why, every single word has a gender, it's just tiring to recall which one is masculino and which one is feminino. _^_^
> But, I do understand now why they are essential.
> 
> i.e.
> o lápis --> a pencil
> os lápis --> pencils.
> 
> Otherwise, there'd be troubles, right.  such as indistinguishable sentences, Lost in Translation situations etcetra...



I don't think you've got the rigth understanding. Those examples are not about word gender.

Uma dica bem simplificada para você distinguir o que é feminino é o que é masculino:Palavra terminada em _*a*_ --> *feminino*
Palavra terminada em *o* --> * masculino*​Como eu disse, é uma dica muito simplificada, até porque nem todas as palavras em português terminam em *a* ou *o*. Porém é aplicável à maioria das palavras.

.


----------

